# garden spider id



## M3t7y (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi i found a couple of spiders in the garden and thought i would share a few pictures on here 



thought this was a false widow but from the pictures i seen this is the wrong colour



and i just like the second pic so i added it


----------



## M3t7y (Jan 20, 2008)

could a moderator please move my thread to the spiders and invert section thanks


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

good photo's whatever the species :2thumb:


----------



## M3t7y (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks im using a fujifilm s3300 bridge camera.
i found out that the first pic is a comb foot spider


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

Top marks to you on the second picture nice exposure and fine detail


----------



## M3t7y (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks i`ll be adding a few more pics in next couple of days


----------



## bluebeardesign (Sep 10, 2014)

Second pic is a typical garden spider or cross spider from the cross shape markings on her back  you'll see a lot more garden spiders inside this time of year so get your camera ready.


----------

